# Favorite K.K. Song?



## Puffy (Aug 7, 2013)

My favorite K.K. song is either K.K. Steppe, K.K. Disco or K.K. Bubblegum.


----------



## Blues (Aug 7, 2013)

I rather like Bubblegum, but I also really I Love You and K.K. Bossa.


----------



## lozdgr8 (Aug 10, 2013)

it ur mom


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

K.K. Bossa for sure. It gets me everytime. I watched the Animal Crossing movie and Bossa was in it and I loooved it!


----------



## strawberrywine (Aug 11, 2013)

Marine Song 2001 and K.K. Soul


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 11, 2013)

K.K Marathon


----------



## mrreow (Aug 11, 2013)

Forest Life <3


----------



## MidnightxRose21 (Aug 12, 2013)

Go K.K. Rider! and Two Days Ago :3


----------



## Ponycorpse (Aug 12, 2013)

Disco and Bubblegum for sure!


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 12, 2013)

Bossa and Island.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 12, 2013)

It's a cross between K.K. Disco, K.K. Cruisin', and K.K. House!


----------



## Seravee (Aug 12, 2013)

K.K. Metal


----------



## Blair (Aug 14, 2013)

K.K. Metal probably, but I haven't heard them all yet.


----------



## Rhea (Aug 20, 2013)

Agent K.K.


----------



## unravel (Aug 20, 2013)

K.K. Dirge is the best uh-huh


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 20, 2013)

Two days ago <3


----------



## violetneko (Aug 20, 2013)

Treasure_Aubrey said:


> K.K. Dirge is the best uh-huh



Ooh, I love the club version of Dirge! It'd be cool if there was a music player that played the club versions of the songs you have. One can wish! XD

My favorites are K.K. Adventure and K.K. Flamenco :3


----------



## peachsoda (Aug 20, 2013)

My favorites are Stale Cupcakes, K.K. Stroll, Bubblegum K.K., K.K. Lullaby, and K.K. Bossa.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

K.K. Groove, K.K. Metal and Go K.K. Rider! are my faves


----------



## mooferz (Aug 21, 2013)

Agent K.K., K.K. Metal, and K.K. D&B are my absolute favorites. :>


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2013)

I love horror villages so I kinda got k.k. Hypno stuck in my head from going to so many horror villages 
I like stale cupcakes the best <3


----------



## IndiMindi (Aug 25, 2013)

Steep hill! By FAR!
a tie for second is stale cupcakes and forest life.


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 25, 2013)

violetneko said:


> It'd be cool if there was a music player that played the club versions of the songs you have. One can wish! XD



I've actually thought about that before too!  It would be so cool if they added that!
I love K.K. Folk, Bubblegum K.K., Stale Cupcakes, K.K. Disco, K.K. Bossa, K.K. Metal, and Steep Hill. I used to like K.K. Lullaby a lot until I actually tried falling asleep to the whole thing and that's when I heard the ending where it distorts and it terrified me and I never listened to it ever again ;-;


----------



## Aeroga (Aug 25, 2013)

K.K. Adventure!


----------



## Sabbyy (Aug 25, 2013)

K. K. Imperial. Something about that song just speaks out to me.


----------



## Neu (Aug 28, 2013)

K.K. House
I love the 'trendy' feeling from that song. Well, duh! It is categorized as 'trendy' item.

K.K. Tango
I just love it with no reason. ;p


----------



## superheroantics (Aug 28, 2013)

Fusion, D&B, and Jazz.
Lots of memories with K.K. Soul though.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 29, 2013)

K.K. Condor


----------



## Link32 (Sep 3, 2013)

K.K. Soulful it feels so retro!


----------



## Dandie (Sep 3, 2013)

*K.K. CONDOR!!!!!!!!*
Ahem. I also like K.K. Jongara and K.K. Disco.


----------



## datsuryouku (Sep 6, 2013)

Techno pop and Cruisin.' First time my brother and I heard Techno pop, our faces were like this: O: And Crusin' is such a cool beat, I can listen to it all day with that random 'sneezing' sound at the beginning. xD


----------



## Sherry (Sep 7, 2013)

My favorites are K.K. Condor, Jongara, Adventure, Rock and Metal. And Steep Hill as well.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 7, 2013)

K.K. Metal was always my favourite in WW.. But I adore Stale Cupcakes, and now, Hypno K.K.


----------



## Carol_tama (Sep 18, 2013)

"I love you", "Parade", "Etude". ^^


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 18, 2013)

Steep Hill by far. I like K.K. Gumbo and Neapolitan as well.


----------



## Rainbell (Sep 18, 2013)

Imperial KK, KK western and surfin KK are all my favorites, i revolve between the three weekly 

I kind of like KK rider, but i think it's only because of smash bros XD.


----------



## oiwa (Sep 19, 2013)

i absolutely love K.K. Swing


----------



## Isabella (Sep 19, 2013)

I heard steep hill on Saturday for the first time and it is now my favorite kk song


----------



## Chocolate Rose (Sep 28, 2013)

Cafe K.K., K.K. Waltz, K.K. Tango, Only Me, and Forest Life.  ^^


----------



## mayormisa (Oct 5, 2013)

I have K.K. Bubblegum playing in every room of my house. ♥ I also like K.K. Condor and Hypno K.K.


----------



## kyasarin (Oct 10, 2013)

KK Stroll is really nice


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 11, 2013)

My first love is K.K. Gumbo.

But I start to like a lot. K.K. Space, K.K. D&B, K.K. Jongara, Spring Blossoms... >_<'


----------



## Souji (Oct 11, 2013)

I love Steep Hill!


----------



## Roxymommy (Oct 11, 2013)

Probably Hypno K.K.? I also really like K.K. Parade!


----------



## beffa (Oct 11, 2013)

Stale Cupcakes and Spring Blossoms.


----------



## Hey Jude (Oct 12, 2013)

K.K. Blues, I Love You, Spring Blossoms, K.K. Stroll, and K.K. Disco are my top 5. :>
I Love You is just such a pretty song, and K.K. Disco reminds me of a Billy Joel song and a nameless 70's song stuck together.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

K.K. Jongara/Marine Song 2001


----------



## Sondos (Oct 13, 2013)

I love sleep hill...!


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 13, 2013)

Stale Cupcakes, KK Bubblegum, Caf? KK, KK Country, KK D&B and My Place!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2013)

I Love You <3 also K.K. Chorale


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a lot, but my top 5 are...
1. K.K. Bossa
2. K.K. Disco
3. Only Me
4. K.K. House
5. K.K. Moody

Honorable mentions: K.K. Oasis or K.K. Swing. I also like the live version of Spring Blossoms.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 15, 2013)

Bubblegum K.K. I even made it my town tune.


----------



## Inkay (Oct 21, 2013)

K.K. Metal.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 21, 2013)

KK dirge. hehe.


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 21, 2013)

Mountain Song, K.K. Jongara, K.K. Birthday, My Place, and K.K. Tango are just a few favorites! ;D


----------



## Retro Rider (Oct 22, 2013)

Marine Song 2001


----------



## Monobear (Oct 24, 2013)

Well K.K. bossa is my favourite. Not because I like the way it sounds, but because of the childhood memories I have with it. I never knew how to get music in my house, or that it was even possible until Goldie moved in on my old WW game - it was the first song I got from K.K. too. 

In terms of how things sound, I'd say either Hypno K.K., caf? k.k. And oh I don't know there are just so many.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2013)

Wandering or K.K. Stroll.


----------



## Itachi (Oct 24, 2013)

K.K. Condor.


----------



## lolderp (Oct 25, 2013)

Only Me


----------



## J087 (Oct 25, 2013)

K.K. Parade is nice. Along with some of the Nintendo-Mario furniture you can create a carnival in your house.


----------



## jdelikan (Oct 25, 2013)

K.K. Rock. RIFF!!! \m/\m/


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 31, 2013)

K.K. stroll.


----------



## JaeJae (Oct 31, 2013)

Stale Cupcakes, Bubblegum K.K, K.K SONATA


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

I love Forest Life now.


----------



## Julia232 (Nov 6, 2013)

My favourite Song of k.k. Is k.k.ballad


----------



## petrichr (Nov 8, 2013)

K.k Aria or Forest Life


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 9, 2013)

Rockin' K.K. has always been my favorite.  :3


----------



## unoriginal (Nov 10, 2013)

Bubblegum, Steep Hill, and Go K.K. Rider


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 10, 2013)

K.K. Metal. I don't even know why, it was in Hitokui and should terrify me, but whatever. Metal.


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 10, 2013)

Bubblegum K.K., Steep Hill and Go K.K. Rider.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 10, 2013)

Bubblegum, Spring Blossoms and Stale Cupcakes <3


----------



## haisu (Nov 10, 2013)

*im dumb with words*

Bubblegum, Gumbo and Spring Blossoms!


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 10, 2013)

DJ K.K and K.K Faire


----------



## Crunch (Nov 10, 2013)

Hard to choose one, but I think my favorite at the moment is K.K. Metal, especially live!


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 10, 2013)

I recently started liking K.K. Condor. But K.K. Country and Senior K.K. are 2 of my all time favorites :3


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 10, 2013)

I always liked Forest Life.


----------

